# Which ISP to go for (FIBRE)



## Clouds4Days

Howdy Ecigssa peeps.
So Fibre in our area is close to completion and should be live in another month or two.
In the past all i have run is a silly little router with a 10G cap.

And my plans are now to go full internet and stream all my content.
I have spoken to about 2 or 3 people to get some guidance on what to get and have settled for either a 20mb down/20mb up or 20mb down/2mb down.
Must be uncapped and have no FUP.

My dilema now comes is when browsing Vumatel website for a isp there are so many its difficult to know which are good and which suck.

Ive tried looking around on the net and reviews are so mixed.

Can any of you lovely peeps give me some insight to what you rate is a better choice and why. If it helps anything in helping me choose, im based in Johannesburg South.

So far whats grabbed my fancy is Rocket Net and Cool ideas.

Im new to all this fibre stuff so please keep it simple as possible please.

Appreciate the help in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Look at these guys:

https://www.websquad.co.za/home-fibre.html

@Christos went with them recently.

They are running a special at the moment. R1199 for 100mb up and down.And they double you up on the special to 200mb up and down.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> Look at these guys:
> 
> https://www.websquad.co.za/home-fibre.html
> 
> @Christos went with them recently.
> 
> They are running a special at the moment. R1199 for 100mb up and down.And they double you up on the special to 200mb up and down.



Thanks brother
Snuggling to naviagte around there website.
Will see if in can get to the contact us page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks brother
> Snuggling to naviagte around there website.
> Will see if in can get to the contact us page.


I also struggled. Go to Fibre for home and then select Vuma on the left and it will bring up prices on the right

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Websquad.
No FUP no rubbish.
May not be the "leader" in the market but they most certainly give me what I pay for with no issues and they have excellent after sales service.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

I also believe cool ideas and vox are the best....
I also think the underdogs are going to try harder....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## r0ckf1re

Cool ideas 

Awsome sruff, best Bitrate for Netflix. 
Great speeds and service to match. 

Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

We’ve had an afrihost uncapped 10mb fiber line at home for ages now with no issues


----------



## Christos

Paul33 said:


> We’ve had an afrihost uncapped 10mb fiber line at home for ages now with no issues


My issue with Afrihost is that they partnered with mtn business wich was formerly horizon.

I worked with them for many years (about 10 years ago) and they do not care for customers and customer service. (That's all I'm saying).

Once Afrihost went with mtn business there was a notable decline in service and many apologies but the damage was already done.

If you are going with a 10 or 20 Meg line I doubt it matters which service provider you go for. 
If you are going for the highest packages then I suspect you need to decide carefully.
ALL Isps are going to oversell their service with a good 20 to 1 contention rate or higher so if you are in a 1gbps line you are going to feel the pinch.

At 10mbps I doubt there will be any issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> I also struggled. Go to Fibre for home and then select Vuma on the left and it will bring up prices on the right



Thanks brother i tried again but no luck. Ive managed to drop them a email though. It seems i missed there step up promotion though.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> If you are going with a 10 or 20 Meg line I doubt it matters which service provider you go for.
> If you are going for the highest packages then I suspect you need to decide carefully.
> ALL Isps are going to oversell their service with a good 20 to 1 contention rate or higher so if you are in a 1gbps line you are going to feel the pinch.
> 
> At 10mbps I doubt there will be any issues.



Yeah true bud , i just want a relaible connection though. Ive read horrid stories of lines being down for more than a week. If streaming is gonna be my only source of entertainment i cant have a line being down for so long.

Will check what web squad says when they mail me back.
So im leaning more towards them and cool ideas at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Yeah true bud , i just want a relaible connection though. Ive read horrid stories of lines being down for more than a week. If streaming is gonna be my only source of entertainment i cant have a line being down for so long.
> 
> Will check what web squad says when they mail me back.
> So im leaning more towards them and cool ideas at the moment.


The glenvista Pop was down on Saturday. Vumatel has a SLA of 4 hours turnaround time.

Line went down 10am. The while of jhb south was down. At 12pm the network was fine.

This downtime is by no means acceptable but their estimated down time of 4 hours was resolved within 2 hours. 
I'm not happy about the outage bit at least you have a time line of outage expected time and an effort to resolve the issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> The glenvista Pop was down on Saturday. Vumatel has a SLA of 4 hours turnaround time.
> 
> Line went down 10am. The while of jhb south was down. At 12pm the network was fine.
> 
> This downtime is by no means acceptable but their estimated down time of 4 hours was resolved within 2 hours.
> I'm not happy about the outage bit at least you have a time line of outage expected time and an effort to resolve the issue.



Thats good to know that their service is fast.
But yes one cannot afford downtime like that especially if you using the service to run your business.

Get Telkom to fix anything in 4 hours


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats good to know that their service is fast.
> But yes one cannot afford downtime like that especially if you using the service to run your business.
> 
> Get Telkom to fix anything in 4 hours


One day I will enlighten you to my circumstances on why I need decent internet 24/7. 
I have a backup solution when vumatel is having a bad day.

If you are using fibre for business I suggest their business package wich is more expensive but they offer better turnaround tines for down time.

Don't skimp for business expenses as it is a sars claimable expense.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Christos said:


> View attachment 126298
> 
> Websquad.
> No FUP no rubbish.
> May not be the "leader" in the market but they most certainly give me what I pay for with no issues and they have excellent after sales service.



Let’s put things in perspective:

We are having a fair day this morning 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Let’s put things in perspective:
> 
> We are having a fair day this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Wait... What...
Is this your cell phone service provider?
When did you type that post @RenaldoRheeder on Friday cause i only got it now on Monday the 19th


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Clouds4Days said:


> Wait... What...
> Is this your cell phone service provider?
> When did you type that post @RenaldoRheeder on Friday cause i only got it now on Monday the 19th



Grapgat 

That is from our corporate connection. Data from the mobile providers are erratic at best of times. This morning when I did the test, they were a bit absent on the data department 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Pixstar

@Clouds4Days also look at Axxess. They’re working on Fibre in our area currently and hopefully in a month or two I’ll have that option.
I have ADSL with Axxess as the ISP and cannot say I’ve had any bad service from them. Very helpful and have always gone out of their way to assist with even Telkom related problems
I think they still have that free router and installation worth R3k promo going...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Pixstar said:


> @Clouds4Days also look at Axxess. They’re working on Fibre in our area currently and hopefully in a month or two I’ll have that option.
> I have ADSL with Axxess as the ISP and cannot say I’ve had any bad service from them. Very helpful and have always gone out of their way to assist with even Telkom related problems
> I think they still have that free router and installation worth R3k promo going...



Thanks for the heads up @Pixstar , im more than likely going to go with web squad well ive already filled and mailed them my application form so basically confirmed im going with them 

I emailed web squad and they were kind enough to give me the Step Up special so decided to go with them.

The Step up promotion is only for a year there after you can choose if you want your original package choice and keep paying the same amount or choose a diffrent package.

I really like Web Squads philosophy and based on @Christos feedback they seem like a solid choice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rawoke

Well don't want to make my first post a link but I can tell you this.. (I founded FibreTiger.co.za -fibre comparison site). I often get asked which ISP i recommend or I get told about the horror stories of some (unhappy customers makes noise right !)

I get the least amount of *negative feedback* from: 

Vox
WebAfrica
Cool Ideas

and the one I hear the most often negative stories or experiences about is Afrihost by n bigggg margin ! Even had some personal experience with them and their so called fibre.

Also important to note in terms of *GOOD ISPS* you need to evaluate them in two ways:

a) Customer Service Experience
Most ISP's customer service is bad ! just accept it ! Every now and again you hit a good or clever call centre agent but usually the experience is awfull. Accept it ! Don't pick your ISP based on this... Its only the initial signup that should present you some pain.

b) Product Experience
Now this is the actual fibre-connectivity product ! I.E the fibre experience itself... Some are good(ones above) ... some should be avoided at all cost !!
Pick your fibre based on THIS not customer experience.

oh and as a PS.... You don't need 100mbps... to stream... if your pirated movie buffers its probably the sending site that is overloaded... Accordnig to Netflix itself... they only require 5Mbps to stream HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

rawoke said:


> Well don't want to make my first post a link but I can tell you this.. (I founded FibreTiger.co.za -fibre comparison site). I often get asked which ISP i recommend or I get told about the horror stories of some (unhappy customers makes noise right !)
> 
> I get the least amount of *negative feedback* from:
> 
> Vox
> WebAfrica
> Cool Ideas
> 
> and the one I hear the most often negative stories or experiences about is Afrihost by n bigggg margin ! Even had some personal experience with them and their so called fibre.
> 
> Also important to note in terms of *GOOD ISPS* you need to evaluate them in two ways:
> 
> a) Customer Service Experience
> Most ISP's customer service is bad ! just accept it ! Every now and again you hit a good or clever call centre agent but usually the experience is awfull. Accept it ! Don't pick your ISP based on this... Its only the initial signup that should present you some pain.
> 
> b) Product Experience
> Now this is the actual fibre-connectivity product ! I.E the fibre experience itself... Some are good(ones above) ... some should be avoided at all cost !!
> Pick your fibre based on THIS not customer experience.
> 
> oh and as a PS.... You don't need 100mbps... to stream... if your pirated movie buffers its probably the sending site that is overloaded... Accordnig to Netflix itself... they only require 5Mbps to stream HD



25mbps required to stream 4k.
3 people trying to watch individual 4k streams etc etc...
You do need a 100mbps plus line

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Well I'm still waiting on Fibre....
And if anything I have found Vumatel more useless than the ISP I have pre ordered with.

We were going to go live in our area in February, our area finally went live in Mid July.

Its end of August and I'm still waiting for Vumatel to let me know when you coming for the installation as apparently they need to come to the complex and check the initial layout in the complex first then only will they arrange a date for installation.


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Well I'm still waiting on Fibre....
> And if anything I have found Vumatel more useless than the ISP I have pre ordered with.
> 
> We were going to go live in our area in February, our area finally went live in Mid July.
> 
> Its end of August and I'm still waiting for Vumatel to let me know when you coming for the installation as apparently they need to come to the complex and check the initial layout in the complex first then only will they arrange a date for installation.


I suspect you need to take this up with your body corporate.
At my unit we arranged for vumatel to come out and inspect 3 months before the area was scheduled to begin construction.

We did need to sign off a number of documents and plans for the layout but the complex was the first to be dug before my area was even dug.

I recall about 10 documents I signed and the process was painful but we got fibre to the complex residents way before they even started to ask if fibre is available.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> I suspect you need to take this up with your body corporate.
> At my unit we arranged for vumatel to come out and inspect 3 months before the area was scheduled to begin construction.
> 
> We did need to sign off a number of documents and plans for the layout but the complex was the first to be dug before my area was even dug.
> 
> I recall about 10 documents I signed and the process was painful but we got fibre to the complex residents way before they even started to ask if fibre is available.



They have laid down all the cabaling in our complex and put up the connection box points throughout the complex back in January.

I gave vumatel a call today and they awaiting for some certificates to be signed off.

I'm gonna tag in my bodycoprate....

@Viashen when yous signing off the certificates?


----------



## Viashen

Clouds4Days said:


> They have laid down all the cabaling in our complex and put up the connection box points throughout the complex back in January.
> 
> I gave vumatel a call today and they awaiting for some certificates to be signed off.
> 
> I'm gonna tag in my bodycoprate....
> 
> @Viashen when yous signing off the certificates?



The sign off / hand over certificate is from the technical team that brings up the fiber and not from the body Corp. Had the same response from vuma when I called

They are very delayed and confused lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Viashen said:


> The sign off / hand over certificate is from the technical team that brings up the fiber and not from the body Corp. Had the same response from vuma when I called
> 
> They are very delayed and confused lol



Make a plan there brother, I know you can smooth talk a lady there at Vuma

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viashen

Clouds4Days said:


> Make a plan there brother, I know you can smooth talk a lady there at Vuma



Done,

I escalated and the complex is complete now

You can call them and schedule your installation

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Viashen said:


> Done,
> 
> I escalated and the complex is complete now
> 
> You can call them and schedule your installation


As I said @Clouds4Days its the body corporate dragging balls 
(Im just joking @Viashen as I know how demanding some residents can be)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viashen

Christos said:


> As I said @Clouds4Days its the body corporate dragging balls
> (Im just joking @Viashen as I know how demanding some residents can be)



lmao all good

Although there was confusion at Vuma, they where waiting for the handover doc from the tech team who rolls out the fiber

Somehow they thought it was supposed to come from the body Corp, I escalated and then all of a sudden it was done and it’s live now

My installation is happening tomorrow morning


----------



## Clouds4Days

Viashen said:


> lmao all good
> 
> Although there was confusion at Vuma, they where waiting for the handover doc from the tech team who rolls out the fiber
> 
> Somehow they thought it was supposed to come from the body Corp, I escalated and then all of a sudden it was done and it’s live now
> 
> My installation is happening tomorrow morning



How.....

I think you need to get them to come to my place after bud.


----------



## Viashen

Clouds4Days said:


> How.....
> 
> I think you need to get them to come to my place after bud.



Lol, think it’s by appointment only but call them and try


----------



## Christos

Viashen said:


> Lol, think it’s by appointment only but call them and try


Yup by appointment only!
Sorry @Clouds4Days, if you book early tomorrow you may get an installation by the 15th

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Installation booked for Monday 

Then I have to wait for the router to arrive from the ISP.
So close I can almost taste uncapped Hi speed internet....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SEAN P

Christos said:


> View attachment 126298
> 
> Websquad.
> No FUP no rubbish.
> May not be the "leader" in the market but they most certainly give me what I pay for with no issues and they have excellent after sales service.


@Christos let double up on your speed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viashen

SEAN P said:


> @Christos let double up on your speed
> View attachment 144354



Which package and provider is that bud


----------



## Christos

SEAN P said:


> @Christos let double up on your speed
> View attachment 144354


Your up speed is a little funky but that will do nicely!


----------



## SEAN P

Viashen said:


> Which package and provider is that bud


@Viashen i can’t tell you that unfortunately  its ment to be a 100/100 line but it’s abit tweaked


----------



## Viashen

SEAN P said:


> @Viashen i can’t tell you that unfortunately  its ment to be a 100/100 line but it’s abit tweaked



, I like that kinda awkward. Not as good as yours but still killer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Cool Ideas, the end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Cool Ideas, the end.



Very mixed reviews of them on hellopeter, though I know @Alex uses them and he hasn't complained yet......I think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> Very mixed reviews of them on hellopeter, though I know @Alex uses them and he hasn't complained yet......I think.


I'm very happy with web squad. No fair usage policy and really one of the smaller and unpopular ISP's so I get full speeds.
My other concern was that my entire neighbourhood was using cool ideas and I may get bottlenecked in my area if we were all using the same ISP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

zadiac said:


> Very mixed reviews of them on hellopeter, though I know @Alex uses them and he hasn't complained yet......I think.



I've been with Cool Ideas since March 2018, nothing but good service from them.

I highly recommend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

zadiac said:


> Very mixed reviews of them on hellopeter, though I know @Alex uses them and he hasn't complained yet......I think.


been with them for a couple months now .... no issues whatsoever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## r0ckf1re

Alex said:


> I've been with Cool Ideas since March 2018, nothing but good service from them.
> 
> I highly recommend.



Agree, they have the fastest bitrate for Netflix from what I’ve heard.

I’ve been using them for a while now and have had zero Issues.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

